# bad reaction to drontal



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

I gave Oscar a drontal plus tablet yesterday afternoon and then he became really unwell later. He started vomiting and became very lethargic. He vomited about 12 times in the space of an hour so we took him to the vets who gave an anti sickness injection which helped. He seems much better today and has managed to keep some chicken and rice down. Has this happened to anyone else's cockapoo.? I'm not really sure what to give him now. It was the 1st time he has had a drontal tablet as I got the previous ones from the vets as part of a puppy plan. What does everyone else use and how often.?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Where was the drontal from? I would ask the vets for their advice but panacur do a puppy friendly wormer. I would always get these things from a vet.
I hope your puppy feels better!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We had this with gisgo. He was sick like that one time. The vet said this does sometimes happen the first time, so 6 months later we used drontal again & he was sick again. So lat time he was due we talked to the vet who suggested milbemax - and we had no problems !! So milbemax for us from now on (he gets that every 6 months & advocate every month)


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> Where was the drontal from? I would ask the vets for their advice but panacur do a puppy friendly wormer. I would always get these things from a vet.
> I hope your puppy feels better!


we bought it from costco. I think I will go to the vets and get the same one he had last time.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I've heard this before with Drontal - although some dogs are just very sensitive. Always get meds from your vet, you know what you're getting, it's the absolute correct dose and you get medical advice. I use both Panacur and Milbemax with no problems.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What are all these meds for?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wiggly worms!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw poor Oscar! Poppy's on Milbemax with no problems (simply because that's what our vet recommends, not through any researched decision of mine) xx


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

A reassuring thread.

Obi has had his Drontal today and then vomited about four hours later. This had happened before but I wasn't sure it was the de worming tabs. I am convinced now.

Poor old Obi feels very sorry for himself tonight...


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

I use drontal puppy liquid for my poo puppy and she's been fine with it, I've not tried the drontal tablet on my poo puppy but use it on my lab & Goldie and they are fine with it, suppose it's like all medication it doesn't always agree with everyone ( animal or human ) x


----------

